
Eternal September - teh_klev
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eternal_September
======
dredmorbius
Discussed somewhat 4 years ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10795708](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10795708)

